# Holiday at the Belgium Coast



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

We were at the Belgien Coast for a week.
My husband made many pictures and will show them tomorrow.
Here are some pictures.









Villa Spelleplekke



























Beach of Oostduinkerke









Hiro at the town Ieper in Belgium









The beach in Westende









My husband Hans with Hiro at the beach in Westende









Hiro at the beach


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow!!!!!! I want to go to Belgium! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Me too. GORGEOUS*


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great photos as always! Hiro is veryyyy handsome!

The beach looks amazing!

Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So beautiful. I'll have to put Belgium on my wish list. Hiro is gorgeous as usual.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I love the last photo of Hiro on the beach. BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Great photos and what fun to see Belgium with Hiro as the tour guide!! Look forward to seeing more tomorrow!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiro is beautiful of course. It sure looks like he enjoyed his vacation. Beautiful pics.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Very nice photos indeed! :clap2:

I loved seeing Belguim with Hiro!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

This year we went for 8 days to the Belgium coast.
The villa we rented is about 200 m² and beautiful. 
(http://www.villa-spelleplekke.net/index_nl.htm)
There are special signs at the coast were the dogs are allowed to come.
The temperature was 22-33° C.
For Hiro was it the first holiday.

The rest of the pictures:
http://picasaweb.google.nl/HiroSurfer/OostduinkerkeB260708020808


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm all for going to Belgium since I'm already heading for Germany! LOL  My sister lived there for a few years and just loved Belgium.

GREAT photos Ans and Hans!! I really love that one of Hiro at Ieper.


----------

